# Reformed Study Bibles



## voided user1 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a copy of the Reformation Study Bible, also published as the New Geneva Study Bible. My fiance and I ventured into the wild jungle of a local Christian book retailer recently and I saw there's a new Reformed study Bible out. Does anybody know anything about it?


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 13, 2005)

There is a new NIV version.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

The one to which Wayne is referring is the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_, edited by Richard Pratt, with Packer as one of the theological editors. Although it is NIV, I have found the notes to be helpful, as well as the fact that it has the Three Forms of Unity and the Westminster Standards in the back. Is that what you saw in the store?


----------



## voided user1 (Jan 13, 2005)

That would be the one...


----------



## ARStager (Jan 13, 2005)

So there's a difference between the _Reformation Study Bible_ and the [Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible[/i]? That's good to know.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 13, 2005)

I was under the impression that John Frame did most if not all of the theological articles in the Spirit of the Reformation SB (NIV). I know the New Geneva/Reformation SB's articles are Packers which are taken directly from his book Concise Theology. 

Second the  with the Confessions and catechisms in the back.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> I was under the impression that John Frame did most if not all of the theological articles in the Spirit of the Reformation SB (NIV). I know the New Geneva/Reformation SB's articles are Packers which are taken directly from his book Concise Theology.
> 
> Second the  with the Confessions and catechisms in the back.



Packer and Frame were both on the theological editing committee. Sometimes the good can outweigh the bad, ya know!


----------



## AdamM (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought not including the basic creeds and the Reformed Confessions in the New Geneva was a mistake (but our family owns two of them anyway), so at least as far that issue is concerned, I think the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible would be an improvement. I think *ideally* the verse by verse study notes should be synched with the confessions and catechisms and vice versa.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> I think *ideally* the verse by verse study notes should be synched with the confessions and catechisms and vice versa.



Actually, in the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_, they are. Every verse within the biblical text that happens to be a proof-text for any of the six confessional documents has a footnoted reference to the applicable part of those documents. I think that is a major plus.


----------



## doonziticus (Jan 14, 2005)

That has definitely been a help to me in my study with Spirit of the Reformation Bible. It certainly makes referencing the Confessions a lot easier.


----------

